# Dressing for cooler weather?



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm wondering how you all modify your wardrobe for cooler temps. I really don't want to stop riding when the temps drop, but feel like I need some help figuring out what to wear. The coolest I've been out riding in so far is 65 F and I wore a pair of sweatpants over my biking shorts with a zip up hoodie over my T shirt. 

(sorry if this has been asked a billion times)


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I've a couple of thin, Mountain Hardware base layer shirts. They are long sleeved. In cooler weather I'll sometimes wear one of those with a t-shirt on top. When it's really cold, I'll wear a full-legged base-layer under a pair of baggy riding shorts. 

I really don't have cool weather figured out either, btw. The above are just to things I do using the limited gear that I have on hand.


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

MTBkitty said:


> I'm wondering how you all modify your wardrobe for cooler temps. I really don't want to stop riding when the temps drop, but feel like I need some help figuring out what to wear. The coolest I've been out riding in so far is 65 F and I wore a pair of sweatpants over my biking shorts with a zip up hoodie over my T shirt.
> 
> (sorry if this has been asked a billion times)


first off, 65 degree's is not cool. It's perfect for riding!
We did a ride last year in 15 degree temps and with light layers we warmed up quickly and lasted for three plus hours in total comfort. If you over dress for the cold you are gonna overheat in no time. Wicking layer followed by additional layers and you are all set.


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

Up here 65 is just two degrees C below room temp. I'd ride that in shorts and short-sleeve jersey. Local climate aside it's Like Scarsandtears said.. layers are your friend.. also bike specific apparel. Lycra tights with a gore-tex front are my preferred cycling pants, and boot covers as well as a thin lycra cap under your helmet are super valuable for keeping warm.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree with the others, 65F is not cold, or even cool! Everybody's different, but I don't even need to cover my legs till temps are down into the 40s. One thing that I've found helpful for when it's a little too cold for shorts but not cold enough for tights (again, different for me than for you) is a pair of wool snow boarding socks. They're almost knee high so great for coverage, plus wool is a great insulating material.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

wool baselayer. windbreaker type top. or wear more pads. in winter/cold i still wear shorts. just water/windproof ones. with kylestraits and some extra long smartwool socks so that my legs are covered all the way to the pad. wool skullcap also good idea to keep in pocket for when u stop. get cold FAST.

so really. wool. and layer.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

For cool weather (it's 61 degrees outside here right now) I would wear shorts and a long sleeve jersey. I wear it in the summer sometimes if I want to reduce sun exposure or have some (slight) protection against small scrapes if I fall, so it's not too hot for this weather. If it was cooler I might put on the pair of track pants I have. They don't do much to block wind or cold, but it's better than shorts especially for when I stop moving. Full finger gloves and a headband help, but I don't usually wear those until it's a lot colder (below 40-50 degrees). I can't remember the exact temperature, but there's a hard threshold for me when I need insulated gloves. Full finger gloves designed for hot weather don't cut it. I have a $5 pair of fleece gloves from wal-mart that work in a pinch, though they make my hands sweaty on longer or more strenuous rides.

I want to go out riding in this weather now! It was in the 90's all last week and this is the first nice day of the season.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

The physical activity does justify the need for less layering. This is my first fall and winter biking, and I didn't know what to expect. Thanks for the tips, I'm sure they will come in handy!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

MTBkitty said:


> The physical activity does justify the need for less layering. This is my first fall and winter biking, and I didn't know what to expect. Thanks for the tips, I'm sure they will come in handy!


Do not wear cotton. Only makes you colder when wet.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

If it's cold out and you bundle up, when you first go outside if you are warm you have too much on. You shouldn't be be freezing cold but if you are warm once you get going you'll heat up and start sweating.

For colder weather I'll go with winter gloves, hat, gortex shell, wool socks, and maybe a scarf. Try to keep it light and layer the clothes. Make sure your hands are warm they can numb easily in cold weather, your toes too!

For moderately cold a long sleeve shirt and maybe some windbreakers for pants. Doo-rag if necessary.

They make alot of clothes designed for physical activity, lightweight and doesn't soak up sweat, windproof, waterproof, etc. Keep it comfortable, check the temp before you head out and you'll start to get an idea what you need to wear on what day to keep warm.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Layers.
Merino base layers on upper body.
Then warmers - arm, knee or leg depending on what is needed. You can get them in various thicknesses for different levels of warmth. 
Mountain biking, I tend to prefer knee warmers over leg warmers.
And then if it is wet, you cannot go wrong with waterproof shorts like the Endura MT500. Nothing like struggling through an epic ride with your lower back seizing due to your ass being cold and wet.
Then outer shells.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

when it gets real cold I wear this base layer shirt/pants I got from REI...they seem to work well...and I got some gator socks those things really help my feet...and some inserts for my gloves...I also wear this thin layer jacket...layers are the key...because if you get too hot you can always take it off...its a balancing act...my buddy always said its good to be a little cold when you ride..because you are gonna warm up at some point.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Shorts and short-sleeves are good at least into the mid-50s. The hard part when it gets colder is to stay warm enough but not too warm. I am comfortable in the upper 20s to lower 30s in some light pants (polyester), a wicking layer, and an outer wind-resistant layer. Basically, you'll need to find what works for you. Like others have said, think in layers. Other than keeping you comfortable, the best part about a layered system is that it's easily adaptable to all sorts of conditions. Plus, if you get hot on the trail, you can always remove a layer.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

I ended up not biking last winter, but for cooler weather the first things I adjust are my gloves and my shorts if my knees are getting cold. Then it's to 3/4 length to get them covered and longer socks. Long sleeve syn jersey initially when short sleeve isn't enough and when it gets cooler yet back to my short sleeve with a light fleece multi-zip pullover to adjust for heat build-up.

This winter I'm hoping to ride through so I anticipate adding something long under my 3/4 shorts and an outer layer jacket and a thin cap under my helmet.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

Experiment (try different stuff, and not always cycling based)
Layer (easy adjustment, base a wicking layer))
Remember (what you used in that temp range)
Plan (for changes in temp (up and down)

Lastly, you will warm up. Rule of thumb is to be a bit chilly when you start as you will warm up

Me I know from experience what to wear but the same does not cross to some others (wife is way off!)


KIN


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

I use my skiing base layer under the cycling gear.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

If I'm not a little cold when I start, I'm way over dressed. I ride year round and I think my favorite piece of gear are my Lake MXZ301 winter shoes.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I find xc ski stuff is good for really cold weather.


----------



## marchone (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't know where you live but people I know in tropical places I've been to and lived in would think 65F to be freezing. Any synthetic textile mountain gear will do. So will wool. Layers of polypropylene like Capilene or Under Armor, and fleece like Polartec trap warm air near the body and wick away moisture like sweat. There are many cheaper generic brands. Zip necks allow cooling down when overheated due to exertion.

No cotton means no jeans. Being wet and cold is no fun, even dangerous in consideration of hypothermia.

I live in polypro underwear all winter in the Northeast.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

My wife made me little cones of flannel that I can put over the straps of my helmet. They block the windchill without having to wear a hat and risk overheating.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I do NOT use my skiing gear cycling, it's too warm. I use a midweight layer skiing, biking use lightweight. With a wool shirt get one just a bit loose, less itch, tough there's very little with merino. Buy the merino socks, too. My feet went into an icy stream last winter and my feet were still warm, just couldn't stop quickly in the snow. You'll need an earband or hat that'll work under a helmet and autumn gloves. If near 20 degrees then get the ski wear. 
I have both tights and knee warmers which get used more here in AZ. Poly works well, merino tights are for really cold days. Merino wool regulates body temp MUCH better than synthetics.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

What you need to wear when temps drop varies from person to person. Experimentation is needed.

Also, the kind of riding you do matters. 

If I'm commuting in freezing temps, I'm going at some speed with pretty low effort. The chill from the wind I make can make me cold. I'f I'm riding a trail in freezing temps, my speed is lower and I am working hard. Overheating is more likely. If you climb a mountain and then blast back downhill, you'll overheat on the way up and freeze on the way down, unless you adjust your clothing.


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)

i just picked under armer cold gear leg wear and a mock neck long sleeve top. its absolutely awesome. it wicks away sweat and locks it way from your body, it is also like a light thermal that keeps your body warm but not hot. its dubbed fitted not tight.....so it fights under all your gear. you will be very happy if you pick these up.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Bib knickers, designed towards cool riding, are great. A pair of windbreaker shorts if you need to for vanity or extra water repellent.
For really cold it's bib tights time.
Generally you want to start layering your upper body for cool weather well before your lower body.
I'd start with a long sleeve jersey (merino is great stuff), then add a short sleeve base layer or a vest, and then go to a long sleeve base layer or long sleeve over jacket with the jersey.
By the time you get to the vest or ss base you'll probably want up be in the knickers our wearing knee warmers. The last step you should take is to the tights or full pants.
Your legs will be the hard working part and generating the most local heat.

As with everything, buy the best you can afford. Bonktown has great deals on cycling clothing. Roadies are much better at layering for cold rides and have a wider selection of products for it.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

The Starter brand Under Armour type shirts and tights from Walmart. $10 a piece........

You can sorta self regulate your temp to some degree too. If youre cold pedal harder, if youre hot slow down a bit. 

Oh and HTFU.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just started riding a couple weeks ago, but living in New England we've had every type of weather in those past 14 days, today it was about 60 or so and I still went out with just shorts and a running shirt on, it's cold at first, but you heat up. Once it gets colder I'm planning on just throwing on some kind of windbreaker.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

The first thing out of storage when the riding gets cool is my knee warmers. The legs stay warm and my knees keep loose. as the temperature drops I'll grab a long sleeve jersey or arm warmers, then it's off to cycling tights and jackets.


----------



## RidinLou (Sep 5, 2011)

Has not gotten cool enough hereto test it out, but a experienced co-worker recommended C9 Compressor from Target to me. He said to use arm warmers over the long sleeves as thing got even chillier.


----------



## Nealy (Oct 6, 2011)

I find a long sleeve base layer top and thin fleece with my shorts is fine unless it's freezing in which case I'll wear jogging bottoms with my undershorts. If it's raining a hardshell waterproof jacket is usually enough with a LS top.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

MTBkitty said:


> I'm wondering how you all modify your wardrobe for cooler temps. I really don't want to stop riding when the temps drop, but feel like I need some help figuring out what to wear. The coolest I've been out riding in so far is 65 F and I wore a pair of sweatpants over my biking shorts with a zip up hoodie over my T shirt.
> 
> (sorry if this has been asked a billion times)


You gotta man up, 65 degrees and wearing sweatpants? C'mon! I wear shorts as long as its above 30 degrees or so. I usually wear long sleeve merino wool tops, socks, layers, etc. (Smartwool, Icebreaker) You should never ever wear cotton when its cold and you're exercising.

You want several layers of snug fitting non cotton layers.


----------



## Gildnerb (Sep 23, 2011)

I just wear basketball shorts, sleeveless underarmour shirt and a loose wind breaker for anything above 35. Its not the greatest wardrobe but I just started out two weeks ago lol


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

performance bike has smartwool socks on sale for 8 bucks right now. I got me some longer ones to pair up with my knee warmers! If it gets Really cold Ill throw on the toe covers.

On the top. Ill wear a base layer wifebeater long sleve jersey and a breathable jacket or vest.

On bottom, I have always worn the same lycra bike shorts year round and have been fine, a little cold on 40 deg windy days. This year I am going to try some baggies that my brother in law gave me with knee warmers. I think they will work out perfect!


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

I love my soft shell w/ zipp-off sleeves. Then a short sleeve poly layer followed by a long sleeve base. Long riding pants, heavy socks and riding gloves with liners.

Really thebest tric for me is a nice up hill to get my core warm then a techy down to get the adrenaline pumping whichwarms my fingers and toes. After that I'm good for the rest of teh ride, in february, in the snow.


----------



## TheInsaneCyclist (Oct 12, 2011)

Depends on how cold it gets. If your riding in anything above freezing weather, I would say bring a small backpack and wear a few light layers so you can just strip them off and throw them in the bag if it gets too hot. For below freezing temperatures, I would say wear good gloves, and windproof shoes, socks because your extremities are going to be what starts freezing first(and most painfully at that).


----------



## chipa85 (Nov 12, 2008)

have anybody tried winter thermal cycling jersey from ebay? is it good for cold weather?


----------

